# 1950's Kenmore AP Foil Recovery Mod.



## bwcbob (Jan 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSJ-wsVWhJU[/youtube]





Hey Everyone 

I made this agitator based on Laser Steve's video. I just finished it today.

Check out the video. I have pictures of how I made it, if anyone is interested I post them.

Thanks to everyone here for sharing all the information. I don't ask for much help but I do read everything I can.

Bob


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 30, 2011)

Bob,

I like the concept, very clever.

A few suggestions for the live run:


Don't use a metal basin or clips with the acid peroxide (AP) mix. The acid will attack the metal and foul the AP and most likely spring a leak in the metal bucket. It looks like the motor will fit on a plastic 5 gallon bucket just right.

 Put a plastic splash guard (5 gal pail lid with a center hole?) under the motor assembly to prevent splashes of AP from getting into the motor. AP has a tendency to splash everywhere, especially when agitated, eating whatever metal it touches.

 Make sure no other metal parts are submerged or allowed to come in contact with the solution. 

Silicon or RTV an air bubbler hose into the lower section of the bucket to keep it aerated and the copper chloride solution fresh and active.

Move the rig to a well ventilated area when in use.

Great job!

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 30, 2011)

Now that is sharp, great job.


----------



## bwcbob (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Steve 

5 gal pail lid is a great idea - I posted some pictures of the inside


----------



## bwcbob (Jan 30, 2011)

more pictures of assembly


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 30, 2011)

Bob,

I can't tell from the photos what the size of your metal container is, but it looks like a 1/2 sized 5 gallon pail (3 gallon ?) from Lowes paint isle would fit it nicely. The silver colored plastic bowl looks too short to protect the metal from the splashing of the AP when in operation. This may also eliminate the need for the foam booster.

Steve


----------



## bwcbob (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve
I will try the pail for sure. The transmission (agitator) portion of the top motor assembly was my focus. 

Thanks for your input - saved me from making a BIG mess.

Bob


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 31, 2011)

The concept appears to me to be very sound. I can see that it will encourage the foils to depart the base metal, saving a lot of hand work. 

Congratulations on a job well done.

Harold


----------

